# Reviews



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Pocket-Lint review VM TiVo here.

They like it. It's a sympathetic review that hardly mentions teething problems.


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

Good review. I think they do have a point that bugs are to be expected this early in the roll out. Lets hope they get fixed soon. 
I just wish they would call me. I'm still waiting to get mine.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

Telco 2.0 seem to like it too:
http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/2011/03/telco-20-compares-virgin-medias-tivo-to.html


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Good stuff, a good read to let people know what Tivo can do as well. :up:


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Pocket-Lint review VM TiVo here.
> 
> They like it. It's a sympathetic review that hardly mentions teething problems.


And informative, I did not know about the little 'c' meaning available in catchup.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ Someone hasn't RTFM


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> ^ Someone hasn't RTFM


I don't know about everyone else but I didn't receive a manual with mine. Should I have done?


----------



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

^I received a manual with mine kmusgrave.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I didn't receive a manual with mine. Should I have done?


Yes, you should really. I did. See the "Uselful Links" sticky for PDF versions


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I didn't receive a manual with mine. Should I have done?


I asked but the installer did not have one. So no RFM for me and I will have to find things out for myself or ask you guys.

So while I'm at it if you stop a movie rented on demand part way through, can you come back to it later and watch something else in the meantime?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. Movie rentals now last 48 hours. Not sure if it remembers where you were in the movie though as I've never bought one  This is, of course, not strictly Tivo-related


----------

